

Apple co-opting third-party app features in iOS 5: Fair or Foul? - anderzole
http://www.edibleapple.com/apple-co-opting-third-party-app-features-in-ios-5-fair-or-foul/

======
tobylane
Fair, because Apple will do it on less battery and fewer crashes. Feature
lists don't really matter, most people have never used remember the milk and
won't care to read all of what it can do.

